# Iphone ou Ipad ?



## hugofrance (21 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour/Bonsoir à tous,



J'ai 17 ans et demi, et je n'arrive pas à me décider entre un IPad et un IPhone.

En effet, je possède depuis 21 mois mon IPhone 7 Plus, Or, 32 GO, c'est une excellente machine, j'en prends soin, et j'en suis entièrement satisfait.

Aujourd'hui, mon IPhone 7 Plus est encore parfaitement dans le jus, toutefois, fin Septembre j'avais vraiment eu une envie de le changer, pour quelque chose de plus récent.

C'est alors que je pense l'IPhone X ou XS MAX, j'ai eu mon coup de cœur, sauf que... j'ai également eu un coup de coeur totalement inattendu sur le Samsung S9, une semaine après je craque, et je me l’offre.

Un changement de courte durée, je l’ai garder un peu plus d’une semaine avant de le rendre, je n’arrivais pas à me convertir à Samsung et à son système d’exploitation Android, à chaque fois que je reprenais mon Iphone, j’avais l’impression d’être sur un autre monde.



Cela fera déjà une semaine que je l’ai renvoyé chez Amazon, je serais remboursé sous peu, et depuis, je pense à me prendre soit un iPhone, soit un iPad.



J’explique mon hésitation entre iPhone et iPad :

Car au final, mon iPhone ne me sers plus à appeler ou faire des sms classiques, enfin c’est devenu rare, avec WhattsApp, Messenger, Skype…
Du coup je me demande, s’il ne serais pas plus intéressant de prendre un Ipad, pour bénéficier d’un écran plus grand, et pouvoir sélectionner un stockage plus important (128 GO ou 256 GO).
Toutefois, l'avantage de l'Iphone c'est qu'il tiens dans une poche, et que je peux le ramener partout, et qu'il me servira vraiment pour tout, chaque jour de l'année.

Je me tâte à me prendre l'Iphone X, les nouveaux modèles sont vraiment proposés à des prix excessifs, toutefois, mon hésitation, c'est : 64 GO c'est suffisant ?
Je ne sais pas, je pense que sa pourrait me suffire, mais en même temps les 256 GO me rendraient plus libre.

Mon hésitation à ce jour, c'est donc, entre un iPad, et l'iPhone X.
Idéalement, je voudrais mettre ''le moins possible'', enfin le 64 GO est à 909 € sur Amazon, et en général plus de 200 € de plus pour les 256 GO.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, honnêtement je suis plutôt perdu, et je sollicite donc votre aide !

Merci par avance !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Octobre 2018)

As-tu besoin d'avoir accès à internet à tout moment ? Si oui, ce sera l'ipad wifi+cellular
A voir quelle taille d'écran tu souhaite avoir car le prix sera bien différent 

Concernant l'espace, c'est à toi de voir si les 64Go te suffisent ou non. Personnellement, c'est le cas mais je n'ai pas énormément de chose d'installé.


----------



## ibabar (21 Octobre 2018)

Attention car même si l'iPhone Plus/ Max est très grand, ça reste un format "mobile", ce qui ne sera absolument plus le cas avec un iPad (même avec un Mini, mais je ne pense pas que tu vises ce modèle): ça deviendra compliqué pour prendre des photos par exemple, pour avoir un écran en soirée (alors que tu peux sortir avec un iPhone: j'avais mon 7 Plus souvent dans la poche d'un jean's slim), tu réfléchiras aussi peut-être à 2x avant de dégainer ton iPad dans les transports (alors qu'on peut manipuler un iPhone debout).

Il y a quelques années, j'avais remplacé un duo iPhone 4 (3.5") + iPad Mini (7.9") par un iPhone 6 Plus (5.5") afin justement d'avoir toujours cet "iPad Nano" avec moi (alors que l'iPad restait souvent à la maison).
Dans ton cas (mais à nouveau je ne pense pas que ce soit ton objectif), le seul vrai intérêt d'un iPad serait une motivation à la base pour faire des choses pas possible (ou chiantes sur un petit écran 5.5") comme de la programmation Swift, des jeux en particulier, des activités artistiques ou encore en avoir un besoin particulier pour les études, pour la prise de notes en classe (il est vrai que le Pencil, c'est juste magique).

Pour l'espace, c'est un faux-débat avec le cloud et avec les forfaits presque illimités en data, d'autant qu'à domicile ou dans beaucoup d'endroits, on est en wifi. Perso j'ai 20Go que je n'arrive jamais à épuiser avec pourtant Apple Music en streaming dès que je sors de chez moi. Sans doute si je matais plus de YouTube, ça s'envolerait.
iOS permet d'optimiser le stockage des photos, et même des jeux gourmands ne représentent toujours qu'au pire du pire 1Go de stocké sur le device.
A mon sens le stockage important est nécessaire que pour 3 conditions:
_ On souhaite avoir avec soi beaucoup de contenus (musique, films) en local car on est souvent dans des conditions avec peu ou pas de réseau (oui, oui, il y a encore des zones blanches en France, et puis le métro parisien n'est toujours pas couvert)
_ On souhaite filmer beaucoup avec son iPhone comme caméra 4k: les rushs ça prend beaucoup de place
_ On souhaite faciliter la revente de son iPhone: je dis faciliter, pas maximiser... un iPhone à grosse capacité se distinguera d'un petit, mais le delta à l'achat ne se retrouvera pas à la revente (comme dans une voiture: on achète une option 2000€, mais jamais on ne revendra son véhicule 2000 de plus qu'un similaire sans cette option).

Pour la connectivité, on peut faire beaucoup de choses avec un iPad mais attention car il ne me semble pas qu'on puisse utiliser des fonctions généralement dédiées à un téléphone.
Donc oui, on peut faire du FaceTime ou envoyer des iMessages, mais beaucoup d'apps ne seront pas dispo (ou au prix de beaucoup de bidouilles): adieu WhatsApp (il faudra passer par la version desktop qui est vraiment pourrie, et je doute d'ailleurs qu'elle marche sans activation sur un mobile: il faudra donc se dégoter un vieil iPhone que tu garderas dans un coin comme "base"), les SMS, Tinder, Instagram (qui aura un format vraiment pourri, tout étiré, ou alors il faudra passer par la version desktop nettement moins intuitive, sans les gestures dédiées aux smartphones)...etc.

_A mon sens le vrai combo gagnant pourrait être: iPad + Watch, mais malheureusement ce n'est pas possible car la Watch aussi a besoin d'un iPhone pour fonctionner (activation, MàJ, transfert de certaines notifications...)._


----------



## ibabar (21 Octobre 2018)

_*Si je devais te donner un conseil (ou plutôt deux):
_ Tourne-toi vers l'occasion !
Les utilisateurs d'iPhone sont maniaco-dépressifs, protégeant leur iPhone avec des coques immondes, donc le device 1 an après est comme neuf.
L'idéal étant d'en acheter un qui a initialement été acheté en Apple Store (et non chez un opérateur ou sur un site web), comme ça l'intégralité de la garantie (2 ans) peut s'effectuer directement chez Apple (sinon il faudra s'adresser à l'opérateur/ site web pour la seconde année... no comment quant au SAV Free ou CDiscount).
A titre d'exemple, j'ai acheté la semaine passée un iPhone X 256Go à 730€ (il faut un peu fouiller, ne pas hésiter à négocier, parfois attendre un peu, être réactif).
Dans cette optique, tu peux aussi te trouver un iPad Pro 1ère génération (9.7" voire 12.9" qui tiennent encore largement la route avec un A9X) avec Pencil, pour te faire la main et voir ton usage vis-à-vis de ton iPhone. Tu pourras je pense le revendre sans trop de problème d'ici 5 ou 6 semaines, juste avant Noël sans perdre d'argent).
_ Ne t'attache pas trop aux geekeries !
Un 7 Plus à 17 ans 1/2 c'est plus que le top du top. L'appareil est toujours en vente, tu peux en plus changer la batterie pour 29€ avant le 31/12 pour lui donner une seconde jeunesse. Tu ne feras rien de plus avec un iPhone X (même plutôt de moins puisque l'écran est plus petit - même si la diagonale indique le contraire - et FaceID est vraiment lent comparé à TouchID).
Il y a tant d'autres choses dans lesquelles investir: des voyages, des formations pour devenir créatif grâce à cet iPhone (filmer, composer de la musique, faire du montage...), acheter un drone...etc.*_


----------



## hugofrance (24 Octobre 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses !

En faite, j'aimerais bien un iPad, car mon iPad Mini de première génération, avec 16 GO, commence à se faire vieux, et je ne peux plus faire grand chose avec.
Du coup, sachant qu'au final mon iPhone fonctionne encore, dans la logique, je devrais reprendre un iPad.

L'ipad me sera utile pour mes ''déplacements'', comme par exemple dans l'avion, dans le train, en voiture sur les trajets longs (Uniquement en passager), quand je suis dans mon lit par exemple, je pense qu'un iPad aura plus cette fonction ''flemme du dimanche'' (Si vous voyez ce que je veux dire), plutôt que mon MacBook.
Je ne critique pas mon MacBook, mais lorsque mon iPad était encore en forme, c'était vraiment bien d'avoir une machine légère, et de passer ses jours de repos dessus, enfin en partie.

Ce que je ferais sur l'pad : Tout ce qui est navigation, jeux, j'installerais pas mal d'applications aussi, d'ou mon besoin des 128 GO pour être large.

Je pense abandonner mon idée d'Iphone au final .


----------

